# Watch & Clock Repair North Lakeside



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We live in San Antonio Tlayacapan, Chapala, and are looking for a good clock repair. We have a Howard Miller Wall Clock that has stopped working. (It's been going bad for some time). 

Does anyone have experience with a clock repair shop in the area??

Thank you in advance_________________


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Chapala, I believe you will find a repair shop on Madero, opposite the bus station.


----------

